# Problème téléchargement



## aliaslilith (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit souci que je n'arrive pas du tout à résoudre et qui m'agace. J'ai acheté sur l'Itunes Store une application GPS pour mon Iphone. Jusque là tout va bien. Je l'ai utilisée et finalement j'ai voulu la supprimer. Mais définitivement, aussi bien de mon Iphone que de mon Mac.

Bref, donc je supprimer l'application, sauf que depuis chaque fois que je me log, Itunes recommence à télécharger ladite application qui pèse plus d'1 giga !! Comment faire pour qu'il arrête de faire ça et oublie définitivement cet achat ?

Merci d'avance


----------

